# Why are P.Nigricolor so hard to come by ?



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

They seem to be both impossible to find and impossible to find information on, but they're gorgeous!

All information on these wanted and appreciated... 

Do you keep one ?
Do you know where I can find say a caresheet for one ?
Are you to be mean and say "google" for I'm there now!? 
etc 

LOL...

:blush:


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,they are readily available in Europe,i have 2 females here,and 5 juvies and a subadult male.hopefully both the females are gravid.I admit they are a very nice spider  and if you can find some...grab them lol.they do command quite a price though.
They are easy to look after.just chuck 6 inches of soil in a tub,give them a hide and water dish...heypresto.keep them at 70-80 degrees f and spray the tank a couple of times a week.Oh,i did forget to mention,make sure you have a very large supply of crickets etc,they are extremely greedy feeders!!! ive seen mine jump a good 3-4 inches onto their prey!!!
Hopefully i'll have some slings for sale in the next few months.but if you cant wait that long,try looking through the German classifieds.You wont be dissapointed if you can get some of these spiders 
Hope this helps a bit???
Gravid female








Subadult male








cheers...Neil


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Oh these are at the top of my wanted list too! I saw they had some on the Virginia Cheeseman site yesterday, but I checked today and they're gone! They had some on the Spider Shop a couple of months ago too. I'll have to be quicker next time. I read somewhere they go up on their legs like a cat when threatened, is that true?


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

They dont sit around for long if people have these for sale,and yes,they do lift themselves up on their toes.they also raise their abdomens in the air...they do resemble a frightened cat at times lol.
cheers...Neil


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's my sling that I got from The Spider Shop earlier this year, from the pics of the adults I certainly wasn't expecting the pattern on the sling!


----------



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

So, do the males stay bright coloured, or do they fade aswell ? I won't be buying for a long time yet anyway, I can't even find a proper caresheet for them, or an adult size!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The males keep the bright colours, females tend to be brownish. Adult females can get to 9" in some cases.

If you want more info on keeping Pamphos, Neil is your man.


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Andy,you wouldnt expect the adults to turn out the way they do from looking at the slings,but they lose the Xmas tree pattern as they grow.Not all species of Pamphobeteus have the Xmas tree markings as slings...but most of them do.
As Lisa has pointed out,its only the males who get the bright colours,they are at their most brightest when they reach their maturing moult,and some of the colours on them is stunning!!! Females tend to be brown or black,some species do keep a little bit of the starburst pattern on their carapace,also a little bit of colouring around the occular tubercle.
You can expect females to reach between 8-10 inches in legspan,some even bigger,depending on the species.The "chicken eater" is supposed to have a legspan that will rival T.blondi 
I have a female P.nigricolor which has a legspan of about 91/2 inches,and is built very stocky!!!
Hope some of this info helps??
cheers...Neil


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Pamphobeteus is a strange genus, the slings are beautiful, they turn into brown/rust coloured juveniles and seem to stay like that til the males mature when they become gorgeously irredescent in their pinks, purples and blues. Where's the logic in that? "Hey, I'm a lovely coloured sling come and eat me". "Ohh look everyone look I got my mature colours going on, I'm no longer camoflaged come and eat me!"

I have a couple of P. platyomma, the slings cost £20 but they're worth it for such beauty:








They're now about 4" and I may have to sell one, any idea what these fetch?


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Pete,think you might have payed a little bit too much for the Platty slings mate :gasp:
They are 1 of the more readily available Pampho species...prob looking at around £30 for a 4inch juvie mate :blush:
cheers...Neil


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

typical. Not a worry though, £20 for such a great looking T, I didn't even think about the price as i hadn't seen these around and was quite intrigued.
Thanks Neil


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Is there a difference between P. Nigricolor and P. sp "Ecuador"? Neil I would love a sling when yours are ready. Is there a particular ratio of males to females like in some tarantula species? I wouldn't mind a male if only for the beautiful colours :flrt:


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

paynestaley said:


> Is there a difference between P. Nigricolor and P. sp "Ecuador"? Neil I would love a sling when yours are ready. Is there a particular ratio of males to females like in some tarantula species? I wouldn't mind a male if only for the beautiful colours :flrt:


 Hi,yes they are a completely different species.I dont know of any difference in male to female ratio in this particular species,but there is a shortage of males to females in other Pamphobeteus species.Keep your eye open in the classified section for the Ecuador's when they are ready...be a few weeks yet though.
@ Pete.P.sp "Platyomma" are a lovely species mate,not available very often in the UK (like most Pampho's!!!) but they are probably the easiest species to aquire in Europe.Quite tempted myself to grab 1 of your Platy's :mf_dribble:
cheers...Neil


----------



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

neil hayles said:


> Hi Andy,you wouldnt expect the adults to


Hey, if you mean me, I'm called David btw  Info is much appreciated thankyou


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Dave,i was replying to Andy about what youve quoted,but the rest of the post was aimed at you 
Glad i could help you with the information provided 
cheers...Neil


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Good to see P. platyomma slings on sale at TSS for £20


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Pete,thats made your day that hasnt it :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol
cheers...Neil


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*pampho*

these are always for sale at the hamm shows ,got mine for 25 euro ,pretty good eaters ,and fast


----------

